# Epiphone valve junior.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Im just wondering if any of you with this amp have gotten either a santana tone or gilmour tone. If so, what pedals did you guys use? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

From what I can tell, it's pretty cheaply made.

But......


For the money it's decent. I'd go with the head and a decent cab, the 8" is just too boxy.

There are some good mods. Some expensive ones as well.

http://www.mercurymagnetics.com/pages/specials/ValveJrPjt/EVJ-01.htm


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume you are talking about the Valve Junior head which I has not seen or heard about in Canada yet. There have been a lot of talk about it in the US though, People been trying through everything from 8" to Marshall half stacks. There is a host of mods people are trying.

If it is the combo, here's one site dedicated to mods: http://www.valvejunior.com/ 

You may one to check the GEAR PAGE, once they are up again from a devastating crash, or the Epiphone Site: http://www.gibson.com/products/epiphone/forum/toast.asp?sub=show&action=topics&fid=4


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just found out on the Epiphnoe forum that the national distributor will *not* import the the Valve Junior Head. Something about being too close in price to the Combo. &*^%(^@ 

I _believe_ the distributor is Yorkville Sound


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Just found out on the Epiphnoe forum that the national distributor will *not* import the the Valve Junior Head. Something about being too close in price to the Combo. &*^%(^@
> 
> I _believe_ the distributor is Yorkville Sound


Well there's always this option.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product?sku=482069


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

There was a Valve Junior combo at Buckleys Music in Halifax.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

SinCron said:


> There was a Valve Junior combo at Buckleys Music in Halifax.


Yes, the combo is available and I have seen it, But I was interest in the head version. Looks like I will have to take the dive and go MF if I want it. 

Gee, I just noticed that the short form for Musicians Friend and that other MF expletive is the same.


----------

